# My electronic strange happenings



## seminole wind

A few months ago, I had a Dell laptop , 2 weeks old, that just decided not to turn on. No matter what I did, I charged the thing for a few weeks in different rooms. Nothing. Dell sends me a box and a label and packing. They email me continuously updating me on my laptop (?). They tell me it works fine. Turns on , and they can not get it to repeat what happened to me. So they send it back and it's fine, and I sold it.

A week ago, I get a brand new camera just the same as the old one that died. I charged the battery, and turned the camera on. The lens would not open. nothing. 10 times I turned that thing on and off over 2 days and the lens would not open. The seller sent me a label to send it back. He emails me and tells me the camera works beautiful and their techs have taken pictures with it and its 100% fine. I say mail it back. He says these cameras can be a bit complicated. (I don't think charging the battery and turning it on is complicated. I've done that for years).

My tablet here decided that if I press Yahoo or Yahoo mail tiles it says it has stopped "launching". I can't press those two tiles or even click on them with a mouse. I try for 2 days. I can't get to yahoo or my mail. Back it goes.

Now my regular laptop had given me problems with the keyboard missing or freezing and now it works fine. But I go to print something, and it tells me to turn on the printer. I have turned it on and off many times. I decide to say okay to the printer report and it says the Wi-Fi signal is too weak. My husband just laughs and says "What would you think an $18.00 router would do. Okay, I get that one. 

I feel like I have an electronic curse on my house. I wish I could figure this out.


----------



## rosco47

The tech gods have frowned upon you. You're screwed. Wish I had better news.


----------



## seminole wind

Okay you got me to chuckle.


----------



## Alaskan

Walk around the house with a large hammer yelling "i shall smash you" see if that helps.


----------



## dawg53

rosco47 said:


> The tech gods have frowned upon you. You're screwed. Wish I had better news.


x2
Seminolewind is screwed, blued, and tatooed.


----------



## Alaskan

Blue tattoos? Sounds tribal and kinda cool.


Show pictures!


----------



## seminole wind

Well I've been looking at the ones 11.6 inches. For $500, you either get great speed, good storage, or good resolution. I like the higher resolution because I take a lot of pictures and it really shows sharp pictures, which is my goal in cameras as well. 

Whatever!


----------



## rosco47

Maybe you bought Optimus Prime or other transformers...consider yourself lucky!


----------



## dawg53

rosco47 said:


> Maybe you bought Optimus Prime or other transformers...consider yourself lucky!


LOL. My luck it would be the BORG! Then my chickens would get assimilated too!


----------



## seminole wind

Whoa. Those are cool.


----------



## Alaskan

Cool.... But also the thing of nightmares.


----------



## seminole wind

I found a tablet on ebay last night that is sold "open box", but comes with a 5 year full coverage warranty. I wonder if that may be a good idea?


----------



## Alaskan

Depends on the reputation of the seller.... A good rep, then sure, go for it.


----------



## seminole wind

I ended up with a $1,000 tablet/keyboard for $385.00 slightly used , like new, and has a year left on the warranty from a reputable seller. I hope the electronic boogy man doesn't get this one!


----------



## Alaskan

Super fingers crossed for you!


----------



## seminole wind

My printer and laptop who would not listen to eachother were introduced differently today. I plugged the printer directly into the router, updated driver on the laptop and Voile! It works! I guess I can still call it Wi-Fi since it's not connected to the printer.


----------



## Alaskan

Crazy. I have heard that the new Windows 10.... And, if you installed all updates, then to a smaller extent Windows 8 and 7, TOTALLY suck all of your info.


----------



## dawg53

Alaskan said:


> Crazy. I have heard that the new Windows 10.... And, if you installed all updates, then to a smaller extent Windows 8 and 7, TOTALLY suck all of your info.


I'm not computer savvy. I get a small pop up every now and then to upgrade to Windows 10. I deleted it of course because I'm satisfied with Windows 7, IE 8. I'm sorry, I dont understand your statement, what does it mean?


----------



## seminole wind

Windows 10 updates are for "oopses" that they find in their program. Call them bandaids. I have windows 10 . It's not really any different that w-8. But, you can put the tiles in any pattern you want. The photo editor is very good, but not like windows gallery in 7. But in 7and 8 I always ended up with photos in 2 different spots.

It has more ways to fix problems. If I got another laptop with w-8, I'd leave it alone. There's really no difference in anything I use.

With anything, go to programs and delete every program you don't want. And sometimes these programs bring a lot of garbage with them that ends up popups. I delete mcaffee as well.


----------



## Alaskan

dawg53 said:


> I'm not computer savvy. I get a small pop up every now and then to upgrade to Windows 10. I deleted it of course because I'm satisfied with Windows 7, IE 8. I'm sorry, I dont understand your statement, what does it mean?


Windows 10 takes a great deal of your data... Like every single thing you click on on the internet, and your files, and your passwords.... And sticks it all in "the cloud" which means that all of your data, everything you have ever bought on the internet, anything that you have entered into your computer calendar is now stored on a computer mainframe far, far, away from your house.

That makes it much easier for your data to be stolen.

If you are into Big Brother and the feds taking over the world, it makes it much easier for them to find out everything about you.

If your fear is big business... Well, ditto the above line.


----------



## seminole wind

My Windows 8 came with Cloud and I uninstalled it. I think that anything you put on the web is unsecure. Except for Paypal.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah... The cloud stuff gives me the creeps.


----------



## seminole wind

Me too. But I might've used it if it hadn't been shoved down my throat. It never asked permission to beam copies of my stuff up. So I will make my own cloud called "flash drive".


----------



## nannypattyrn

I just found this site. I'm glad that it's here. I have the Samsung Galaxy s4 and I love it. It's android as is my phone. I rarely have any problems with it or my phone. The operating system is a bit different than Windows but is very easy to use. Gramps has the iPhone 5c but it's not as user friendly for me. 
Seminole, do you have a surg protector for computers?


----------



## robin416

I agree, Sem. I have concerns about the security. It is also a data hog and for those of us on limited data allowance and the fact it's just not necessary for over all use why let it take over every part of our computer use?


----------



## Alaskan

Yes!!! Exactly!!!


----------



## seminole wind

Robin, I really hate the way the internet shoves things down our throat. I'm tired of things added behind my back. I hate those popup commercials that you can't click away. I will have to search if they have a commercial blocker.

You can go thru your programs and see how much they use, and see if there's anything to delete. I know on my phone that google play store is a big big hog. It can't be deleted but it can be shut off. 

I had that galaxy 4, but I switched to a new company and bought myself a Motorola, which is a great phone. I love it.


----------



## robin416

Do a search for stopping autoplay anything, ads, movie trailers, whatever. Choose the one for your browser. There is also adblock plus that will stop 99.9% of all ads but doesn't block auto playing videos.


----------



## robin416

Here: https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=stop+autoplay+videos

If any are on CNET don't use them, they've been known to be really bad about loading you up with hidden stuff.


----------



## seminole wind

Yea, I kept wondering why cnet is so high rated. Seems a lot of stuff is hanging on when you down load something.

I'll try that address.


----------



## nannypattyrn

It may just be the difference in the various servers,too. We have cable one for our Internet which has been really good. We have their medium speed which is fine for what we need. Our phones both iphone and my android is AT&T.


----------



## seminole wind

So here I am it's 0243 and I'm trying to install windows 10. Looks like the windows 8 has never had any updates and you need them off before you can put the 10 on. So it's been hours and it will probably go all night.

I thought I would just leave the windows 8, but then I realized why I hated it. No back arrow in the upper left corner. Windows 10 has it back. That's all I wanted.


----------



## Alaskan

I am loosing my mind .... No one has held my hand over the chemical nightmare.

Now... In a whirlwind of horror... I shall try to sleep.


----------



## seminole wind

It's 0309. The tablet just downloaded 170 updates. I have windows 8. Now I have to upgrade to windows 8.1. If I can't download windows 10 by then, I'll get the hammer out.


----------



## Alaskan

The hammer sounds like the most sane choice.


----------



## seminole wind

I awoke this afternoon to windows 8.1. Went all thru the welcome spiel. Now it looks like I'm downloading windows 10. Hopefully it will finish at a reasonable hour.

It's a cute little machine. I wish I would have gotten more storage, but it has 128 gb of storage. That must be a goodly amount since they come in 16 and 32. 

The touch screen is a very light touch. Instead of having a hidden app page, the apps are right on the side with a click. If you press window insignia (bottom left) and x, you get to a list of important computer stuff and control panel. I like control panel as a tile because I use it so much.


----------



## nannypattyrn

What kind did you get?


----------



## seminole wind

This was a Lenovo thinkpad Helix, 11.6 inch convertible tablet and screen, and touch screen core i5 1.8 MGH It is a beautiful tablet, but I can't get it to take windows 10. 

So I do recommend it. But I want windows 10. Didn't think it was a big deal until I don't have it, LOL. So it's up for sale. It's like new. I think it has either windows 8 or 8.1


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'm not familiar with the brand. I'm doing pretty well with my simple S4 android.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh good grief!! Perpetual electronic swap-out at your house!


----------



## seminole wind

I'm an electronic junkie. I can't tell you how many computers I've had. I hope I like this one a long time (My Lenovo Laptop I use daily). 

The other psychotic ocd I have is cameras.


----------



## seminole wind

LAs night I gave the 11.5 Leno of one more chance since new they go for $1200. I didn't pay that. But you would figure that it should be a flawless machine.

Flaws. It's blessed with the better resolution, but the background makes my eyes hurt for some reason. So I go to the control panel and next thing I know is it freezes up. My mouse won't work on just that page. So I do a soft reset. 

It's a windows 8. Free windows 10 can be uploaded only from 7 or 8.1. I can't download windows 8.1 unless I install all the updates. So the thing keeps freezing up on the updates. I do a hard reset to factory defaults . Start over. I attempt to download updates. The little blue circle goes round and round. So to get windows 10 I have to download all the updates, download windows 8.1, then download windows 10. Not happening. So I reset to factory defaults and close it. For Windows 8 it works great. But I hate Windows 8.

So enough of that, I got a Samsung galaxy with android. Not windows. It's fast, clear and sharp and guesses words when you type. You can even post by speaking. This might be it. I can see why it's so popular. I think I'm set now. Amen.


----------



## robin416

Have you by chance read the articles about the spyware that China loaded on the Lenovos?


----------



## nannypattyrn

I love mine! I've had mine for a year and a half or two. I've only had to get a new battery for it and they aren't too pricey at amazon.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh robin!!! Arg! I am totally gonna be going with the wearers of tin foil hats!


----------



## robin416

They found the hidden software starting about a year ago. I read another article in the past month that they've done it with another computer made by the Chinese and several smart phones. Even the Iphones made for the Chinese market has malware in them.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Scheesh!!!


----------



## zamora

seminolewind said:


> LAs night I gave the 11.5 Leno of one more chance since new they go for $1200. I didn't pay that. But you would figure that it should be a flawless machine.
> 
> Flaws. It's blessed with the better resolution, but the background makes my eyes hurt for some reason. So I go to the control panel and next thing I know is it freezes up. My mouse won't work on just that page. So I do a soft reset.
> 
> It's a windows 8. Free windows 10 can be uploaded only from 7 or 8.1. I can't download windows 8.1 unless I install all the updates. So the thing keeps freezing up on the updates. I do a hard reset to factory defaults . Start over. I attempt to download updates. The little blue circle goes round and round. So to get windows 10 I have to download all the updates, download windows 8.1, then download windows 10. Not happening. So I reset to factory defaults and close it. For Windows 8 it works great. But I hate Windows 8.
> 
> So enough of that, I got a Samsung galaxy with android. Not windows. It's fast, clear and sharp and guesses words when you type. You can even post by speaking. This might be it. I can see why it's so popular. I think I'm set now. Amen.


This sounds like Chinese to me. Thank God where I work I have an IT Department that can help me. I can turn it on, log in and surf. Otherwise, keep it away from me.


----------



## seminole wind

It's hard to figure out why the Chinese would have to put hidden software in there because we owe them 13 trillion dollars and I would say that's equivalent to owning us.

I would think that they have better things to do since they are going thru their first big sexual revolution and making up for lost time. 

I don't really worry about it because it's not like I have this real interesting life with all kinds of secrets. And a lot of things on electronics is good and bad. Let's say you have a cell phone, and rob a bank, kill your friend, and are heading to another state. GPS comes in handy to catch you, and in court prove where you were. On the other hand let's say your car breaks down in the middle of the desert and you are lost. Well you can be found. On the other hand, it's weird knowing that you can be followed by your gps. But I'm sure the Chinese could care less about any of that. 

Now Google itself scares me. And I'm really pi$$ed that they keep shoving their stuff down my throat. I want to open a file and it says "you need an app from our store to open the file" I don't want another app. I think Google is the most invasive thing out there.

The one thing I always do is go to Programs, and look to see what got snuck onto my laptop that I don't need and sends me ads all the time that won't go away. So I spend time deleting anything I don't want, especially after the date I got the laptop. I'd like these things to ask my permission . The problem is that there is not enough competition against Google, Microsoft, etc. So they can do whatever they want.


----------



## robin416

They're doing it to make it easier to hack us. You've noticed that they have been responsible for the major hacks going on in this country. It also gives them a backdoor to steal identities and logins. 

For the stuff they've done it to within their borders it's to go after those that do not agree with the change that so many are trying to force despite what the communist party wants. 

You won't see the errant software, it's encoded and takes some serious digging to find it. That's why it had been going on for several years before they found the issue.


----------



## seminole wind

Robin, did you see on the news that Obama and the Chinese president have signed an agreement about ending the cyberproblem? It's on yahoo news.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Robin, did you see on the news that Obama and the Chinese president have signed an agreement about ending the cyberproblem? It's on yahoo news.


Dont believe it for one minute...NEVER trust a commie.


----------



## robin416

dawg53 said:


> Dont believe it for one minute...NEVER trust a commie.


You must have heard me when I laughed.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> You must have heard me when I laughed.


Better dead than Red!


----------



## seminole wind

Well it appears that the electronic ghosts are gone. I have hooked up to the blue tooth keyboard and I'm typing. So the samsung galaxy tablet wins. However, I'm glad I got the keyboard because typing on a pad is like texting. It's too much work. I guess in a pinch. But not every night.

I finally sold the last laptop/tablet I had to sell. Just in time for my trip. I'll be flying to san antonio texas on the 11th for a week.


----------



## Alaskan

Oooooooh!! Warmth and enchiladas!!!!!


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'm glad you finally got your electronic issues worked out. I love my Galaxy tablet. I've thought about getting a keypad for mine but just haven't yet. 
We're about an hour from San Antonio right now in German country.


----------



## seminole wind

Oh the German hill towns. My daughter and I went to one and the restaurants had mostly texas food and not so much German food. Kindof a let down. But beautiful hills. My daughter lives in Helotes.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Fredricksburg is where we are. This is a fair mixture of different cuisines. We are going to try to find some decent German food tonight. This area is wine country, too. There are many different good wines.


----------



## Alaskan

Fredericksburg is gorgeous... But I like the tiny places around it. I have roots from the area, and my ancestors only stayed in Fredericksburg in passing, they settled in smaller places.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We may know each other! I grew up about 50 miles W of here. I have cousins all around that I haven't seen since I was a girl. I still have a brother in my home town.


----------



## Alaskan

Directly west? My people are a bit north:
Junction, Castell, and Mason


----------



## nannypattyrn

Well maybe not due west. Rocksprings is where I grew up. We used dentists and doctors in Junction and Kerrville . We played high school football in Junction. Dad bought a lot of building supplies in San Antonio and San Angelo.


----------



## seminole wind

Kerrville, isn't that north of Helotes?


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'll have to look. I'm not familiar with Helotes.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah, lol, I haven't heard of Helotes either. Now I gotta go google.


----------



## Alaskan

Ok, I googled.  Helotes is now just an outskirt of San Antonio.

Kerrville is actually a big place, NW of San Antonio.

I looked up Rock Springs...I knew it existed, but forgot where it was. Kind of cool, I didn't realize it was so close to Junction.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I've been away so long now everything has changed. San Antonio is huge!!!


----------



## Alaskan

Yep... Everyone is moving to Texas.  that is why I left.


----------



## nannypattyrn

But, at least it's not cold and snowing! !


----------



## Alaskan

Oh so very true!!! 

I didn't know the snow and cold would depress me so greatly, or I never would have chosen to move up here.


----------



## nannypattyrn

And I'm sitting here watching "Alaska, the Last Frontier!"


----------



## Alaskan

That show is so super funny! It is filmed just down the road from me.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'm sure Hollywood is making it look more "romantic " than it really is. I would freeze plum to death!!


----------



## seminole wind

Hollywood makes WWII look romantic.


----------



## seminole wind

This wonderful tablet decided to freeze up every time I try to browse books on amazon. I think I have an idea. I'll search Kindle and see what happens


----------



## Alaskan

Oh good grief! Your electronic gremlins are back!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Oh No! I wonder if your server is more the problem than the computer? My Samsung phone was freezing up here but it never does at home.


----------



## seminole wind

Now that's an interesting thought. I'll bet you're right. I'll be the cable company reduces the amount of signal at night because it happens mostly after midnight. 

My big laptop here won't cut and paste, types replies backwards, and a few more weird things on a certain other forum. But no where else. That's weird too.


----------



## seminole wind

Nanny, you are probably right. I get tossed off line just about every night but get right back on. I still get the freeze on Amazon books.


----------



## seminole wind

I've always had this theory that Google messes with my choices on any laptop. It seems to infiltrate itself into my laptops and all of a sudden I'm using one of their programs. Now it's apps. I used to just down load documents, now some need an app from the google store . Everything's a google app. When I look at the storage percentages of my tablet which is not a lot of storage, google play store takes up the most. It's become something like if I don't want a google app, I can't have it. I think Microsoft is in cahoots with google. So is Samsung. I get real tired of something limiting my choices and shoving them down my throat.


----------



## seminole wind

nannypattyrn said:


> Oh No! I wonder if your server is more the problem than the computer? My Samsung phone was freezing up here but it never does at home.


I have had 2 Samsung phones, both of which I sold a few months after buying. It's a great phone, just not offering me what I want in some ways. I actually ended up with a Motorola Moto this time. I had an HTC that died, and bought this Moto. I have to say it's an underdog, and a high quality phone for a lower price because it's not a big name cell phone. But the phone is real high quality. The Samsung needed to be charged before he day was out. My Moto can last 2 days on a charge for the same usage.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I have to charge my Samsung at least daily because I'm on it so much . I have to go into my app manager and turn various apps off every so often which helps boost my battery. You need to do that on your tablet as well. Also you need to hold down your "sleep" button and erase all the app that you've been using probably once a week or so. That will boost your storage and battery.


----------



## seminole wind

Sounds good.


----------



## Alaskan

Keeping bluetooth on sucks up battery in a crazy way.


----------



## nannypattyrn

That seems to be controversial, some say it does and some say it doesn't. I usually turn it off unless I'm in my car then I turn it on so I can talk hands free. I don't need it any other time


----------



## seminole wind

My Bluetooth keyboard has an on/off switch. I wonder if that still causes battery drain on the tablet.


----------



## nannypattyrn

The way to find is turn it off and on again with the battery at the same level and see if there's any difference.


----------



## seminole wind

Okay. It'll give me something to do in Texas.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh... I must have missed that... What are you going to do in Texas? Car trip? Seeing all of the sites?


----------



## seminole wind

Alaskan, you are so funny sometimes. I am going to San Antonio to visit daughter, husband, and my 3 grandkids. For a week. No sightseeing maybe. But I get to meet my daughter's sister in law, which I've always wanted to do. I would also love to go to Houston and visit my dead ex husband's sister who i love.


----------



## Alaskan

I have dead relatives in San Antonio that I have never gotten around to visiting..... Bad me.

The zoo there is great fun, and the Alamo of course, and where are you staying? With the family?

If you stay in a hotel, you need to stay at Saint Anthony's, that is where all of my kin always stay.


----------



## Alaskan

I keep wanting to go through the archives at Santa Rose Hospital... But haven't gotten around to that yet either. And I wanted to go through some church records in San Antonio... But now I can't remember why! 

I remember why I wanted to look at Santa Rosa records... My grandparents met there. 

I am super proud of the fact that my grandmother was the head surgical scrub nurse there. I wanted to see if there were any photos of them. My grandfather was a doctor there.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Seminole, if you haven't been to SA in a long time, just be ready..it's grown so much and there is a lot of road work in various areas. Be careful!!


----------



## seminole wind

Alaskan, sounds like you are in need of that SA fix (visit).

Nanny, I go about twice a year. I can tell how much it's grown, but SA never really planned for how much it would grow. They built this large circle 1604 surrounding SA, (freeway), which is great and the turnarounds to get to the other direction are great. But I don't think they realized how expansive these developments off it were going to be. These developments actually have their own schools and very high rated. But it means there are thousands of people leaving for work or going home and creates traffic jams. There are just too many developments emptying onto 1604. 

My daughter lives in Helotes, I know you know where that is! 

Alaskan, the Alamo was a real let down. The river walk is only a very small section in the city that was man made and beautiful, but all shops. But I was impressed with the mall attached to the river walk, it was huge. The market down the road was great, but has gotten very expensive for Mexican trinkets. SA is not my favorite place because it's not green enough.


----------



## nannypattyrn

SA has never been a favorite for me either. I liked San Angelo much better, but even it has grown until I doubt I could find anything anymore. I like Kerrville and Fredricksburg better. Other than those two, I pretty much stick to East Texas and Oklahoma.


----------



## seminole wind

I've never been to Oklahoma. All I know about it is they have tornadoes.


----------



## Alaskan

Haha! (About Oklahoma)

I know the Alamo isn't big and flashy, but I love the history.

My favorite Texas stuff are the small tiny towns, and seeing the courthouses, the old churches, and the cemeteries.

The old metal bridges are great... There is one on the East side of Giddings I think... Nice road going into Giddings, winds along the river, then pops over a bridge into town, and Giddings has a great courthouse.

Some of the old libraries are also excellent! Super old fancy buildings. The one in 
Galveston is stunning.

I also like the old houses.

The church in Praha Texas has a lovely painted ceiling, very pretty. The church in Serbine isn't as fancy, but is very nice and they have the old log church right next door that you can still walk through. Serbine also has a great museum right there next to the church (nothing else left in that town, by the way).

Also... Texas parks, I think I like all of them, but some are more impressive than others. The ones along the southern Texas border give you a giant diversity of bird life. Of course the southern part of the birder is all tropical, and then the western part of the border is the Texas version of the grand canyon.


----------



## seminole wind

Sounds nice. I like old houses too. 

A cruise down the Danube on Viking cruises is on my bucket list. I'll bet you'd like that too. Sigh, someday.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'm in the SE part of Oklahoma. We do have tornadoes but not nearly as frequently as the central part up by OKC and in that area. They've been hit hard over the last few years.


----------



## Alaskan

I like cruises... But I prefer being on land... Wandering around old towns and then sitting down with a drink and watching the world go by.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I've never been on a cruise. We talk about it a lot, but so far that's all. I have a friend in Dallas who when my daughter was a pre teen, we would go to s mall and just watch people. If course my daughter would just roll her eyes and say rather loudly "I don't know you! ".


----------



## seminole wind

I hate cruises. But I like the viking cruises because there is a limit of 150 rooms or less,you can sit on a lounge with a drink and watch villages and castles go by. One starts in Budapest and ends in Nuremberg. They stop in some villages and I personally skip the guided tour,go shopping and find a nice outdoor cafe to hang out in.


----------



## Alaskan

I have been on a few cruises.. But only small ones...

The Delta Queen on the Mississippi was a fun one. Small old boat.

I once went on a mail boat... That was fun... It stops at every single po dunk to drop off and pick up mail.


----------



## Alaskan

I think the Delta queen has 40 rooms... And that mail boat had maybe 6 or 10.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I haven't been very many places but I have been to Old Mexico several times because I lived so close. We've been to several states. Virginia and Tennessee have been my favorites. I know this may sound funny to Alaskan but I would like to visit there one day. Gramps wants to go to Hawaii.


----------



## Alaskan

When I was little, my dad got us on cargo boats from Galveston down to Mexico or central and the top part of South America. They can only have something like 5 passengers unless they have a doctor... But it is super inexpensive, and definitely "colorful"


----------



## seminole wind

I worked with these 5 nurses once who rented a house boat on the Mississippi way up north. They had alot of fun. The water was real clean where they were.


----------



## Alaskan

That sounds like so much fun! Better than an 
RV!


----------



## seminole wind

You betcha!


----------



## seminole wind

I have a Samsung galaxy tablet. Nice, happy, no bad habits. However, it started to freeze up every time I went to amazon. Really, only amazon. I spend half my life and 75%+ of my money on there. that can't be happening. I am on a Ms surface and you can see it has a mind of its own. It ignores my clicks. Its slow to respond unless it feels like it. The battery last 5 hours with 50%use. I hate it. This thing is maddening. I will have to solve the amazon problem and send this's back.


----------



## robin416

With so many new access points to the net, I think some of these websites are having trouble keeping up with the changes.


----------



## seminole wind

Well I got my mailing label so the thing will be leaving next Friday when I get home.


----------



## seminole wind

Good point Robin. Then it used to be cable, now there's different speeds. but the android is faster. I don't think it's something that can be compared to Pentiums. They seem to work in a different way. Like cell phones are faster. I see that for $400 buck you get a slower speed but faster speed is about 1k. Too much for little tablet.


----------



## seminole wind

Fairly new computer, a Dell with good stuff. The computer started having like a daily Seizure now sometimes twice a day. For no reason the screen goes haywire and jumps up and down and sideways and bigger and smaller and the mouse doesn't work and it won't stop until it feels like it. It's all fast action. I've tried everything and I guess I'll be sending it in. It happens randomly and stops when it feels like it. I want to keep this one for at least 4 years. Not a good way to start off, LOL


----------



## chickenqueen

My lap top is freezing up,too.It is aggravating.I don't want to spend money on another one but I may have to.I can't live without the Chicken Forum and online shopping....


----------



## seminole wind

Freezing is nasty as well. I always have a backup , a small one I use as a kindle. I wonder if we should all demagnetize our houses as needed. Or clean out the leaky electronic currents.


----------



## chickenqueen

Demagnetize your house?!?!That's a new one to me.What is it?


----------



## seminole wind

Well electric leaks. I don't know where it goes but it might build up. This sounds far fetched but they talked about it in hospitals where there's lot's of electric gadgets. I wonder if it's the same for wifi and Bluetooth.


----------



## seminole wind

So here I am with this latest laptop being possessed and decided that Windows 10 really has too many bugs in it and if I eliminate one, another one pops up. So I've decided to go back to samsung galaxy. Seems the android tablets are fast and pretty solid. I have a 10 inch for a long time and still no problems and sends to printer like a charm and downloads in pdf. I've been using it for the last few days and have yet to need the dell. 

Hubs let me play with his apple Mac and my eyes hurt so bad. My farrier said it's best to buy retina. The resolution is much better. But those things cost a fortune. 

Robin, I wonder sometimes if you would have better performance with an android system vs an intel/windows system. I guess it would be similar to the WiFi you get on your phone at home. Once I get my 12 inch galaxy, I can send you my 10 inch to trial. It's really faster even with downloads.


----------



## robin416

No thank you. Tablets use far too much data to be used here with how I access the net. And I have no issues with my Windows 7 yet. We have a Samsung tablet that's used away from the house. It's OK but not something I would want to use full time.


----------



## seminole wind

I wonder if windows 7/8 has less bugs than windows 10? To me, windows 10 seems to act like static-y clothing, just collecting lint and stuff all the time. I always check my programs to see if something has snuck in. It's usually dated as the last one added-easy to find. 

So I found a used 12 inch galaxy with 64 gb and got a $50.00 one year "fix anything"

I need to figure out how to move documents on to the galaxy from w10.


----------



## robin416

Windows 10 took away the availability to choose which updates a person wants. They've had repeated issues with new updates so I'm not surprised that you've noticed problems. 

Since I'm 7 I can check for problem updates before downloading them and refuse those that I don't want.

I might go Mac when this machines goes toes up. Or I might go for the UNIX OS using a Dell.


----------



## havasu

I bought a new Win 10, then had my tech convert it to a Win 7 appearance. He then turned off the constant nagging questions, the hidden spyware, the hidden promotion stuff, and now I love it. Also moving from Google Chrome to Mozilla Firefox really gives me the best of both worlds. Yeah, it cost me a few bucks but well worth it.


----------



## seminole wind

That sounds like a bargain.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

I like windows 7 MUCH better than 10. but I don't think Microsoft is repairing/updating 7 anymore, forcing you to move to 10. On moving docs, can you plug a usb cord to your galaxy and drag over the docs you want? or you can email them to yourself, open on galaxy and save?? or save to a flash drive and do it that way.


----------



## seminole wind

After hours of looking for a way with the last resort being a flash drive, I actually found something! Leave it to amazon to have free storage for pics and docs called amazon drive. And free! So I can access all my files anywhere on any of my gadgets. Other storages bill monthly for 6$ monthly and up.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

yea! I'll have to check that out!


----------

